# We lost our Tangles this evening



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so very sorry. It's really hard to lose them, it sounds like waited for you to come home before he let go. 

He is a beautiful boy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Tangles. He was a gorgeous boy. I know exactly how fast that bloat can set in, I almost lost my Beau several years ago to it. Luckily I got him to the vet so they could so surgery on him. 
We will say a prayer for you on Sunday for telling the kids. It will be so hard but hopefuly some of the memories will soften the pain. 
My heart hurts for the pain you went thru this evening. Losing two pets in 6 months is very hard. We all know the pain of losing a loved one, so sharing their story here will help. 
Run Free Mr Tangles.


----------



## KimZay (Dec 7, 2009)

I am so very sorry. I'll be thinking of you guys!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

He was so handsome. I'm sorry for your loss, it is never easy. It sounds like he was waiting to say goodbye. Our pets- they're amazing. You're in my thoughts at this difficult time.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences to you and your family on the loss of Tangles and your Golden. Sending you all strength.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Tangles was absolutely lovely. I am so terribly sorry for your loss. May you find peace in the days and weeks ahead.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I am so sorry. This is just heartbreaking. Be at peace, Tangles.


----------



## davidrusselljr (Apr 20, 2009)

We are so very sorry for your loss. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.

Dave & anne marie


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, prayers going out to you


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Tangles. He knew how much he was loved, and I too believe he waited for you. Godspeed sweet boy, until you one day see him again.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh, what a pretty boy. It is so hard when they leave us quickly, with no time for us to prepare ourselves. So hard. 

Kris


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a handsome guy Mr Tangles was...I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of Tangles. I lost my Phoenix last March to bloat...he passed away following surgery.

RIP Tangles!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so so sorry for your loss, but glad you got home to be there with him in his last moments. He was such a handsome boy. Godspeed sweet Mr Tangles and hugs to you.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry you lost your Tangles.

Run free at the bridge Mr T, re-united with your golden buddy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tangles*

RIP Tangles.

I am so very sorry about Tangles. Tangles and your Golden are together at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Keri Kuch (Feb 21, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss. A very similiar thing happened with me. My golden was chasing her tennis ball in the afternoon like a pup and then that evening I was rushing her to the vet. She passed later on that evening in her sleep 12 years to the day that I brought her home as a pup. From what the EKG and chest x-ray indicated she had a tumor on her aorta. We miss her everyday. What comforted us was that she was doing what she loved on her last day with us. We have the tennis ball she caught that day on a shelf in our living room. We have 3 kids and telling them was very difficult. Prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## rbstoops (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for all the nice thoughts and prayers. Here's a couple of pictures that I came across, one is of Tangles and the other is of him and our golden Molly that we lost. It makes me think that they may be waiting, looking out for us. I added one more, they all really like ice cream.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, Tangles will now be running free at the bridge


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

RIP Tangles. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss, Mr. Tangles is now at the Bridge with pets we have loss,
I know my Bobby will be there for him.
You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. I pray you have the exact words you need for your kids.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

What a beautiful boy Mr. Tangles was. I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

He was a beautiful boy. RIP Tangles, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry, how awful for this to happen the way it did. My sincerest condolences, Tangles was a very handsome boy.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry and what a horrendous thing for all of you to go through. You are in my thoughts and prayers. So extra hard to lose them so close together.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP dear Tangles.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. It's especially awful when it's so sudden.


----------



## rbstoops (Aug 31, 2009)

Jazz & Jules and Sharlin, those pictures are so beautiful that you created. Thank you so very much. Today is Sunday and my wife just left to go get the kids. She will be back in about an hour. We both have not been looking forward to this, there will be a lot more tears tonight for Tangles. Everyone that reads this please say a little prayer for our boys tonight.

Thanks, Russell


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Prayers coming your way.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Absolutley prayers Russell for the kids and your family.


----------

